# Found My weathering Talent!



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Post a couple months ago on how to weather, NOW I found my talent!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess we are opposites because I am sitting here trying to get all of the rust OFF my old Lionel trucks, LOL


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I am up for correction Ideas!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks great! Sometimes when the paint is still drying I use chalks as well for added effects.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Ahh, that picture is much better :thumbsup:

Those look pretty good to me, although IMO the rust color should be toned down and darkened a little, using chalks like Tworail mentioned would probably work...


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

i could put dulcoat on after that, but that dirties up the wheels and I dont know how to put on the chalk and make it look nice.


----------



## upsman4767 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm also into scale modeling (tanks,armor, 1/35 scale). Without a doubt, Shepard Paine has the best stuff out there pertaining to weathering. His books are priceless. Best out there.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

cool I l look into him.


----------



## RagnarRobertssonRR (Apr 24, 2008)

Keep on "truckin'"!


----------



## railroadstooge (May 9, 2008)

They look pretty nice to me. I'm not very experienced with weathering but it seems like a fantastic job though.


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice job, NTrain. Are those n-scale trucks  ?!

When I get around to it, I've got a couple old cars and p.o.s. lifelike 4wd locos to practice on. I built a Walthers turntable last time around and it was my first attempt... didn't turn out too bad.

I think it's more intimidating than it is hard to do an okay job. 

Now, the masters :worshippy:.... I've seen weathering that looked sooooooo fine...... Man, to do all your rolling stock would probably take forever!!! Might as well just let them sit outside for a few rains :laugh:!!!!!


----------

